# Notchy gearshift 1st to 2nd



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, me again - with my other concern about my first Nissan.

Is it normal for my manual transmission X-Trail to have a difficult/notchy gearshift between 1st and 2nd gear? I think it is slightly worse when cold. 

Anything one could do about it? 

Thanks


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine is notchy in the first 3 gears when cold, especially "crunchy" going into 3rd...I've just got used to living with it!!


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

GFB said:


> Hi, me again - with my other concern about my first Nissan.
> 
> Is it normal for my manual transmission X-Trail to have a difficult/notchy gearshift between 1st and 2nd gear? I think it is slightly worse when cold.
> 
> ...


Same here but goes away with time. Mine is 24,000 k now, doen't do it anymore but haven't noticed when it stopped...


----------



## Bryden (Mar 22, 2005)

GFB said:


> Hi, me again - with my other concern about my first Nissan.
> 
> Is it normal for my manual transmission X-Trail to have a difficult/notchy gearshift between 1st and 2nd gear? I think it is slightly worse when cold.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mine is a 2005 2.2 D with 37000 Km on the clock and 1st to 2nd gear change is still crunchy. I have tried every type of oil available, adjusted clutch, had it into the dealers three times, all no help. Nissan dealers want to send it to a specialist gearbox rebuilder.

Good luck.


----------

